# Blockers and Block-ees



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Well, I know this thread will get tanked soon…but here goes:
I'd be interested in knowing how this [Block] button is getting used, and why. Mostly, I'm curious as to whether it has produced the results desired, or whether it has fomented even more hard feelings among each other than before.
So… herewith, if you have a personal experience with the 'Block' button that you'd like to share, I'd appreciate the insight! And Im sure, so would many others. I'm asking ONLY from an academic standpoint. Please do not post here and vent your spleen, this is not my intention at all. I'm just curious as to who…and why. You need not disclose usernames, but the actual circumstances for the block would be illuminating!

Let's hear it, LJs!!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Haven't used it.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, Jim!
I forgot to say, I'd be interested either way, whether you have blocked somebody, and why, OR discovered you WERE blocked by another user, and why, if known.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

I forgot all about it. I really think it would be only used a few times initially, and only between the greatest of enemies. Or would it…. I wonder if it has been used at all…. keep your friends close but your enemies closer….hmm interesting indeed.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

poroskywood,
yeah, I was reading a rather interesting thread the other day, authored by someone I was unfamiliar with. When I got to the bottom, I saw where I was unable to comment on the thread due to my being blocked!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Haven't used it….seriously doubt I ever would.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Greetings Poopie,
I haven't used it either. As far as I know I haven't been blocked by anyone and I haven't blocked anyone.
Why would they want to block me?....... I'm loved by all…...........!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

I'll never use it


----------



## NewPickeringWdWrkr (Feb 24, 2010)

Can't say I'll ever use it either. I would use it if I was being harassed by someone pm'ing me inappropriate comments, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Haven't used it either-don't really know how-ha,ha


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I forgot there was one) Had to hunt to find it.


----------



## Nomad62 (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, it's availability is nice, but the fact that it seems to be unused amongst the above people is nicer.


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

It would have to be an extreme reason for me to even consider a need for the block button. I would hope that if I unintentionally offended someone they would at least give me a chance to explain myself before being blocked. Although I could see its use for someone that is known to be a spammer that won't quit. I have never been offended by any of your posts Poopiekat . I wonder if someone just had to see how it works and used you as the guinea pig for their curiosity. By the way, where is the block button? Seems to me someone has to go out of their way to use it. Not that I care where it is. I'm all for reasonable debate, and when to agree that we disagree and let it be.


----------



## JJohnston (May 22, 2009)

As I stated in the other thread, I've been blocked by one LJ as far as I can tell (and this after he shot off his mouth at me). This particular LJ, though, doesn't start many threads - 3 or 4 by my count, plus his projects, so the effect is negligible. I haven't blocked anybody, and I'm not going to.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks, everyone!
Gregn: go to anyone's homepage here, under their icon. Once in their homepage, the [block] button is to the left of their icon. As I understand it, it's permanent. Mostly, the insidious thought that someone might be flaming me in a thread I've been blocked from is what concerns me most. But I did observe that the concept of a [block] button would appeal to the chicken-hearted, who would welcome the opportunity of a one-sided argument most of all. however, I'm glad to see the responses here, where most people have utterly no need for such a feature.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

JJohnston: I suspect that we've been blocked by the same individual….though I don't recall any personal run-in with him…..


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I have not used it yet and like most of the rest really do not anticipate having to use it.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Participating in LJ's is an extension of my hobby. If it gets to the point where the 'block' button is used, maybe I shouldn't be here.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I have a better button, and have had it for a long time…..The Ignore Button. If I get a childish PM or what ever, my Ignore button works great. I have always thought that the person with the greater intelligence and maturity should take steps to just ignore the less intelligent and less mature.
I joined this site for the knowledge I could gather in order to become a better woodworker, not to be involved in piss fights. No one wins and everyone involved just gets to smell like the piss. 
I also joined LJ in hopes I would make a few new friends to treasure in the future. Both reasons are being fulfilled. 
I know this is not a place to start a religious dialog, but the Bible says it best, "Out of the hearts abundance, the mouth speaks." I doesn't take long to know from where the heart has been dwelling and what kind of person is at the other end.
When I find a person in want of heart, I just move on and ignore the petty little argument.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I don't have anyone blocked.


----------



## FirehouseWoodworking (Jun 9, 2009)

Haven't used it. Don't intend to.


----------



## REK (Aug 30, 2009)

The beautiful people use the block button, so as not to have to look at

the unbeautiful people, I know this because all the beautiful people have blocked

me. See Abbott, can't see any of my post.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hehe


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

I got blocked from an Army site for a few well placed words towards a righteous grunt and i guess he didn't like it or the mod. Anyways, it's a softer kinder Army. I rarely spout my mouth but he egged me on.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yeah, they are supposed to have a kinder gentler machine gun hand  After today's congressional vote it will soon be heard on the battlefield "I can't shoot him, he's gorgeous!"


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Abbott…"She's so fine there's no tellin where the money went"…Palmer…rip*

Yeah, I love that line and I used to live by it. I almost used it as a sig. line instead of the one I have now


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I've blocked one spammer posting their ridiculous links to outside sites in PM's sent to me.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

We have a "block button"? I need to pay attention.

Edit: Well I be!!! We do don't we. I guess some may have reasons to use it, but I don't see any need for it. Like was said above, the ignore button works just as well.


----------



## KMJohnsonow (Feb 16, 2010)

Atta Boy said he blocked someone in his 30k post.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Were is the block button? Seems everyone but me knows where it is.
Jack*


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Its right next to the Drano button - jackass*


----------



## rtb (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't know about blocking and I guess that means I don't need it. As for spamers I just copy the entire thing paste it in a pm to the big guy and let him deal with it, and don't let it get under my skin the way they used to.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Seriously, where do you find the block button? I don't plan to use it, just want to know.
Jack*


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

It's in your profile.


----------



## wseand (Jan 27, 2010)

Well in every ones profile.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Jack:

It's not actually in "Your Profile".

If you have a Buddie List and click on any of them, or just click on anyones Avatar (Picture) you see in any Post or Project on here, both will take you to *"Their Profile". *Under their Picture (Avatar) you will see *"add to buddies"* (or remove if they already are). Under that is *"Send a message". *Under that is *"Block".*

Rick


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Rick your answer to Jack is clear and ringt on the botton.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Roger..you answered that post awful fast….was it because you were able to say "Jackass" and not get flak for it! ;>)
Never used the block button, never will….if someones got a problem with me or vice versa, I will work it out..not ignore it…

I like the placement of the button too..ironic kinda…."send a message ), add as a buddy ), BLOCK :O(


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Brad,
Man that one was a gift for a warped mind like mine - irresistible! 

I too was amused by the button placement, kinda like Hello - Goodbye. 

The dreaded "button"is not for me either and won't be used. I accept everyone just the way they are, respect their views and have no wish to make enemies. I enjoy people and my task is to make people smile. There are some good sports on LJs which makes my visits more enjoyable.


----------



## jackass (Mar 26, 2008)

*Thankyou Rick.
Jack*


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Darn I thought I might be blocked posting here. Nope I don't block, reserve the right, but nope. Was curious what would happen if I blocked myself but, I'm a coward.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

I have only used a block on email spammers. I have never considered using it on LJ's. I am in agreement with the ignore rather then the more serious block. Every opinion can contribute something…unless it is meant as a personal attack. I totally ignore those…or move on to another blog…I am not here to rant about someone…I may rant about a tool, cost…or something else….but I find that personal attacks are unnecessary and not in the spirit of woodworking. The majority of us are here to learn from shared experiences and the like. An occassional heated conversation my occur…those are fine…but when it resorts to personal attacks…I am out of there.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

If an LJ blocks another LJ it means that that member cannot take a comment bad or good or it maybe meant as a joke, if it does not please him just ignore it and if it is of cursing, politics. Religion or something very bad just Pm Martin and he is the one to say if that member should be block for a while.

Another LJ member and I were taken out "blocked" for a week from LJ for having a not so nice argument with each other and Martin was right, so now we both don't Pm anymore, I would if the other member would, but politely like we should.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

NOTE: Before I would block someone I would 1st PM Martin in other words.

I enjoy every one here just like a 2nd family.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*GMman: *

Thank you for your statement. It's ALWAYS been my impression that when an LJ asks for some assistance that's exactly what one of us should do, especially when he's asked *Twice in BOLD letters*. Answers that aren't really answers don't help anyone. Thanks for the *"Buddie"* Up. I have done likewise.

*ALSO* your PM* (which I'm pleased to reply to here)* thanks for the Compliments and Please do feel free to "Save" and/or Copy/Build whichever of my "Projects" you would like. I see it as yet another* Positive Aspect *of this Great Site!!

*Jack: *

My Pleasure Sir!! UUHHMMM? How do I say this politely? PLEASE change your Screen Name! ;-} How about *JackTheRipper* NAW! They wouldn't get the *"SAW"* conection.* BigJacK?* NAW! We don't know that for sure. ;-}* JackFromShediac?* OH! Maybe?

I just realized ….. This message is being written by *ONE CANUCK To TWO Other CANUCKS!! *A few Thousand more and maybe we could get Martin to start a *CANADIAN ONLY *Section?? *NO! NO! NO!* That was just a *JOKE* you Guys. As GMman said (Sort Of) *"One big HAPPY Family of LJ'ers" is GOOD STUFF!!*

*BLOCK BUTTON:* I will *NOT* use it! I am though, somewhat surprised to see that it also extends to *PM's*. In the past if someone "Flamed" or "Doo Doo'd" on me for NO good reason, PUBLICLY in a Post, I would handle it by a *PRIVATE PM,* and in no uncertain terms would let them know what I thought of their Comment. So now I guess I will have to *THINK* about Doing/Not Doing that anymore.

Best Regards To *ALL LJ'ers: *Rick


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Rick

To block, or not to block: That was the question.

But: All's Well that Ends Well

denique non omnes eadem mirantur amantque


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Am I blind? Block button?


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

don't use it ,
and don't expect to either .

i do understand that the person that 'blocks' ,

can 'unblock' to ,
if they so chose at a later date .


----------



## dfletcher (Jan 14, 2010)

Sorry, but I have blocked 1 person. That person, in my opinion, deserved it. Most everyone here is rather great. I haven't had an issue with anyone but this one person. I blocked so that I would not have an issue again, seemed the easy way to do it.

Am I sorry or feel bad because of the block? Nope. I sleep well at night and don't expect to ever use it again. It is nice to have, if you just can't deal with someone civil like, and makes it so you don't have to have their uncivil comments on your projects, threads, etc.

Have never had a problem with any other member, so i probably won't ever use it again.


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Roger:*

I'm not sure what it is that you are Trying to get at. I didn't answer the Question? If so, let me try this. If "That was the question" i.e. block or not block …I answered it.* "I will not use it!" *Same answer as the seventh one from the top.

OR? Are you Trying to get to Jack not being able to find the Block Button and that doesn't belong on this thread? Which is nowhere near* "Its next to the DRANO button-jackass"* ??

*Hey tooldad:* If you're having a problem finding the *"Block Button"* as Jack was. Please go Up about *12 *Replies to my Answer to him. Hope it helps. Good Lookin' *Shop Assistant *in your Photo!!

Rick

*WHOOPS! *Sorry Roger I guess that's "Off Topic" also??


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Rick to tooldad: "Good Lookin' Shop Assistant in your Photo!!" *dude*…


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

AtomJack: Forgive me. I guess I'm not "Up" on the lastest "In Vocabulary" but I have no idea what "dude" is suppose to mean. Would you be so kind as to enlighten me please? WAIT! I just remember a Picture I have on my computer only it was "Hey Dude" and one guy was doing something that bothered the other guy. Yes? No?

HOWEVER ….LOL…. I just now noticed that "tooldad" changed his Avatar Photo AFTER I typed the one you are reffering to.

Rick


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I am sitting at the in-laws lake house, don't sleep well in beds that are not my own.

Looking through photos on my computer and realized I hadn't changed my profile pic since I joined. That pic was my son and I at the Monster Truck show in 2008. He was 4 then. He just turned 6 this year. He was operating an excavator to knock over bowling pins with a bowling ball attached to the bucket by a chain. Each year there is an event in the STL area called Meet the Machines. He has been for 3 straight years and loves it. The pic is from this year.


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Rick I am watching UFC on my computer


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

Go back through some of my other blogs. My son actually turns a pen on the lathe. He is a great assistant. He couldn't even wait to help me set up the new drill press yesterday.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Rick*, lol - All in good fun.
I was just trying to add some class to this post by quoting Shakespeare as it seemed appropriate for the subject. 

The last part was a venture into Latin saying - means "All men do not admire and love the same things" which I again thought summed us all up.

You have to accept that on the LJs site you get so much: Great projects to drool over, Great advice from people who have been around the block several times, Friendship, Tools gloats to envy and depress, Humor, Computer Literacy, Old Farts, Spring Chickens, Nice Ladies, Happy People and yes, even Canadians and Cajuns who we all revere. And you also get a laugh along the way.

hehe


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

*Thank You Roger! *

I accept "All in good fun." I'm quite willing to admit that It was *MY missreading *of your Humor that had me stumped.

I also TOTALLY agree with, and DO accept all the Good Things that happen on this site as you mention above.

I won't use the "Block Button" after all ….HA! HA! HA! (That's the Old Timers way of saying) ...LOL… [:-}

Thanks for the Clarification.

Rick


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Uh Oh!! I've been *"Blocked*" by* "kolwdwrkr"! *What should I do Now?? Block him in Return? NAH!! (Sentence that was here has been removed on "Edit")

I guess it was because of my comments on *"Sandy", *being or not being a* "Finished Woodworking Project". * Loosing Sleep over it is NOT something I'm gonna do.

Then "Someone" else asks, on "Sandy" if my Bar BQ Mitre Saw Stand, http://lumberjocks.com/projects/28031 was a *"Finished Woodworking Project*" along with "Perfection Begins at Home" not sure what that means but *2660 Views, 15 Times Favorited, and 43 Comments not one of them Negative leads me to believe that it was. * In fact *Sandy56* thanked him for bringing it to his attention as he missed it first time around, and is going to build one just like it. (Thank You Sandy)

Oh Well. Here we go! I have a feeling this "Block Button" is going to be a *"Learning Exoerience*".

Rick


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Well Rick some LJ must like that "block button" I was blocked by TonyS for posting on one of his comments.
Just a simple joke "Tonys better stop your comments are getting worst LOL LOL Just joking hope you take it right".


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Now LJs no jokes here if you do you will be block


----------



## kolwdwrkr (Jul 27, 2008)

Rick, I blocked you because I want to live my life surrounded by positive influential people, and choose to block those who are negative, and just like to be jerks for the hell of it. If you don't want to be blocked change the way you talk to people, post positive comments or constructive criticism, and stop being a jerkoff. Until then, I don't need to hear from you. You are obviously a trouble maker, otherwise you wouldn't need to call me out on a public forum.


----------



## beginrbldr (Jan 25, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Come on Guys! Enough is Enough! This is *LJ's,* not some *BS Blog *were *"Anything goes". *

Tony_S: You blocked GM just because YOU think he's "a complete Dick"??? Based on what? You also Blocked me. Why? Same reason? I don't even know you. Can hardly wait for this answer!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

don't intend on using the block feature


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Hey Rustic,
I think using it will only infuriate people more and put them in different camps causing conflicts. I figure that all these talented LJs should know when to hang up the gloves and just "get on".

When I was working, there were some I didn't care much about, but I always worked well with them.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Be careful, I think* Roger* is a bot.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Abbott: 
Resistance is Futile, we are the BOTS and you will be assimilated and become 187 0f 16,500*


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

Your going to do what to his ass…similate it? Ouch! If he don't resist what happens?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Jagwah,
Of course we'll send a Probe in first - the rules man. 
The Wood Fleet pledge is not to interfere Primitive Societies and let them develop as time goes on; thats why we have can hooks on this site.


----------



## JAGWAH (Dec 15, 2009)

I'm turning a self preservation but plug as we speak. I stick my tongue out at your threats. Thixxxptt!


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Take note minion Jagwah or Wood Fleet will beam Lt. Cmdr. Dado and 7 of 9 to your location and destroy every woodworking tool you have and make you late for your new job.*


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey *Roger*, how is your leg doing, did you get your cast off?

Hiya *Glivingston*, yeah, I can guess who that was.

Yeah, I don't have anyone blocked either. I don't take this place that seriously


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Abbott*: Not yet, hope it'll be only another month. Got all this hardware in my ankle now so I'm much like a Borg. And Yeah …..... I've had to sit on my butt and watch a lot of Star Trek. Miss the shop.


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*glivingston*
I wish I could just do that, but I'm stuck with and elevated leg. I have read a lot though and have thought and sketched out so many projects that it'll take more than a lifetime to complete. Right now I'll just have to wait on the leg, then it will be too hot to work in the shop. Good job I have such a positive attitude 

Thanks for the suggestion


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

As I'd feared, this thread is circling the drain…....oh, wait, was that the "drano" reference above? Heh…


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

All we need in this thread now is for someone to post a picture of a hillbilly sitting on a ********************ter outside his trailer talking on a cell phone…Where's Odie when you need him?


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

*Brad: 
I believe he's taking a Sxxx**


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey! What happens to Rick's face in a puddle of hurl? And why is this thread getting shorter? LOL…
Oh, and I'd forgotten, I'd asked you guys NOT to vent your spleen…just tell me your block stories…Kool.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Say what?


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

Okay….."What"


----------



## Roger Clark aka Rex (Dec 30, 2008)

Now, now *Poopie*, you are stepping into my territory.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*"NEWMAN!!!"*

Rick, I have a story to share with you, if you're interested….


----------

